

Yoshimoto Cube - mhb
http://boingboing.net/2009/01/19/fun-with-the-yoshimo.html

======
kilian
Microsoft handed those (well, not the 'double' one) out a couple of years ago
as Silverlight/Expression swag, pretty sweet toy and fun to play with.

You can make a continuous folding 2d variant with paper fairly easily as well,
though I don't know for the life of me how it's called.

------
mhb
Buy one ($65!):

[http://www.momastore.org/museum/moma/ProductDisplay?catalogI...](http://www.momastore.org/museum/moma/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10451&storeId=10001&parent_category_rn=11480&categoryId=11482&partNumber=67866)

~~~
Keyframe
ha! I just googled for it after I saw it, same link. However cool it might be,
I'm not paying 65$ + s&h for it!

~~~
bockris
I feel the same way about a Gomboc (self righting shape) <http://www.gomboc-
shop.com/>

I'd love to play with one and leave it on my desk as a fidget toy but it's not
worth 99 euro to me for just that.

~~~
cjg
But at least there is a reasonable reason for the Gomboc's high price: the
exacting tolerances on the shape.

------
dustmop
I remember getting a Taco Bell Star Wars toy just like this when the special
edition came out.

<http://www.listia.com/auction/20297>

It does the infinite folding thing but doesn't split into two stars.

------
nazgulnarsil
reminds me of disassembling a sphere and reassembling into two spheres. damn
topologists.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
You're thinking of the Banach-Tarski Theorem, sometimes called a paradox.
Mentioned here several times.

<http://searchyc.com/banach+tarski>

Same connection was made last time:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=416765>

~~~
jcl
The actual article (linked and quoted in the BoingBoing one) goes into the
connection in much more depth, pulling quantum mechanics and the Big Bang into
the mix:

[http://forgetomori.com/2009/science/folding-the-yoshimoto-
cu...](http://forgetomori.com/2009/science/folding-the-yoshimoto-cube-
feeding-5000/)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Interesting. When I get back to a fast connection I'll track that down.
Thanks.

------
Luyt
Make one yourself from colored paper. Video showing how it's done at
[http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1014711/crazy_star_cube_nice_p...](http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1014711/crazy_star_cube_nice_paper/)

~~~
nollidge
I made one out of wooden cubes and two colors of duct tape.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Can you post a how-to? This would make a pretty great present.

~~~
nollidge
Should mention that I wasn't extremely happy with the result, although it's
still kinda neat. The fibers in the tape kind of hang off the edge (perhaps a
sharper knife would help with that), and the whole thing is rather sticky,
since the edges start peeling up a little. Perhaps something like gaffer's
tape would work better.

Not sure I'll get around to posting a full how-to, but the idea is that I took
1 or 1.25" square dowel and cut it into 8 cubes with a hand saw & miter box
(table saw with a fence would give more consistent cuts though). Taping
involved putting down a piece of tape sticky-side-up, setting down the cubes
adjacent to each other, and then cutting off the excess with an x-acto knife.

You should be able to follow a video of one of these to get the joints and
proper colors figured out.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Some discussion from a year ago, and a link to another video.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=416514>

